# Chronic pain all day everyday



## James Munro (May 12, 2015)

Hi my name is james and 4 years ago i started to get abdominal pain, I was diagnosed with celiac in the first year of getting sick , and i followed a strict gluten free diet , it helped a bit , I was still in chronic pain so they did every test under the sun and found that i had microscopic colitis , i started treatment for this 2 years ago to no avail , or relief of the chronic pain , 2 years later no tests left and still the pain, i have tried every form of treatment and medication and nothing but medical marijuana helps take the pain away , or strong pain medication , i was hoping someone would be able to help me shine some light on this . its the worst in the morning and i can never have a full bowel movement . it feels like everything is swollen and all food that goes into my body causes pain , sorry for the improper grammar.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I also suffer chronic pain all day everyday. You can read some of my old messages if you want.

And please, remember to post here if you ever find a solution.


----------



## Verywierd (May 13, 2015)

I don't like to recommend stuff, especially what people call "alternative" treatments, but I have used this with some success for stomach pain and general upset. I was diagnosed with IBS more than 10 years ago and mostly suffer from extreme bloating, dyspepsia, and severe pains that resemble angina. The stuff in the link is very widely used in Asia for food poisoning, gastric pains, and other stomach ailments.

I can't say it if it will help you, but since you seem desperate you may want to give it a try. Take two vials each time.

http://www.modernherbshop.com/Po_Chai_Pills_Herbal_Indigestion_Relief_p/pochaipills.htm

The stuff below works even better, but it is expensive and not so widely available.

The page doesn't mention it, but on the box it is prescribed for abdominal pain and nausea.

http://www.euyansang.com.sg/so-hup-pills-955764731521.html


----------



## Knyttet (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi,

I'm really sorry to hear that you are in such severe pain everyday. I too, suffer from abdominal pain and bloating every day.

What diet modifications have you tried besides the gluten free diet? You are still on the GF diet, right? Since you've been diagnosed with Celiac I came to think of the SCD diet that might help you. You can read more about it here: http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info

Some celiac's find that they react to gluten free grains as well, might have to do with the proteins in the grains or the fact that they can't digest complex carbohydrates. You could try going on a grain free diet, like the SCD diet or paleo. This has helped quite many people, unfortunately it has not been the solution for me (I tried the autoimmune paleo diet). I haven't tried the SCD yet though, but the theory behind it makes a lot of sense to me. We all have to try and find what works for us.

Keep reading the forums, I'm sure you will find some good advice on here! Good luck.


----------

